
Building a Distributed Runtime for Interactive Queries: Apache Kafka and Vert.x - krallistic
https://blog.codecentric.de/en/2017/03/building-a-distributed-runtime-for-interactive-queries-in-apache-kafka-with-vertx/
======
gallamine
I was just discussing the use-cases of Kafka Streams with a colleague today.
Can someone explain how having only local state is advantageous for most
applications? It would seem it's lacking key functionality if you still need
to build a query layer that glues all the topic local states back together for
a global state - like the author of the article is doing.

